# Breadboard ends



## debellpepper (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm a hobbyist woodworker and I've joined my breadboard ends to my coffee table top. Everything fit perfectly at installation. Glued the middle tenon/mortise and slot-pegged all the others. There was no gap between the bedboard and top... very tight.

But, I look at it today, and I've noticed that there's probably 1/32 inch (or slightly more) gap between the BB and top (only the ends of the BB, not at it's middle). I thought about this, and if there were irregular expansion of the top, the top edge could actually go out of being straight and be slightly convex (or concave) depending on the rate of expansion and location of that rate on the top.

Is this to be expected (or "normal")... seasonal change or is there a way to avoid this and I should chuck this into my inexperience.

Thanks.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

I normally set my jointer out-feed table to make the BB end a little concave, then when one glues in the middle of the top the ends are pulled snug. Even with that and a perfectly constructed doweled, or tenoned BB, you sometimes get small gaps between seasons.


----------



## debellpepper (Jan 20, 2011)

WillemJM said:


> I normally set my jointer out-feed table to make the BB end a little concave, then when one glues in the middle of the top the ends are pulled snug. Even with that and a perfectly constructed doweled, or tenoned BB, you sometimes get small gaps between seasons.


Hey, that's a good idea! So to setup your jointer to do this, you just increase the height of the out-feed table right?


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

debelpepper said:


> Hey, that's a good idea! So to setup your jointer to do this, you just increase the height of the out-feed table right?


Drop the outfeed table ever so slightly, so the knives are slightly higher than the outfeed table. I always do a test cut first.


----------

